

Top - Performance Folklore - ExpiredLink
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/top-10-performance-myths

======
ExpiredLink
#10 Disk is random access

#9 CPUs are not getting any faster

#8 Memory is random access

#7 Mac’s are a good development platform

#6 Garbage Collection takes away the worry of memory management

#5 Functional Programming solves the concurrency problem

#4 Domain Models do not perform...

#3 Go parallel to scale...

#2 Logging is cheap...

#1 Parsing code is highly optimised...

